# FOX rampage helm



## IEAtDirt (21. März 2006)

Hat irgendjemand den neuen fox helm gekauft?
ich hab den auf der eurobike gesehn  
un wollt mir den vieleicht kaufen
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie der so is.....
Weil wenn der ******** is kauf ich mir lieber den TLD D2


----------



## freeriderth (21. März 2006)

IEAtDirt schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendjemand den neuen fox helm gekauft?
> ich hab den auf der eurobike gesehn
> un wollt mir den vieleicht kaufen
> Könnt ihr mir sagen wie der so is.....
> Weil wenn der ******** is kauf ich mir lieber den TLD D2





im moment wart ich noch auf ihn weil fox anscheinend ne lange bestellliste hat.er sollte ja schon anfang märz über die theken gehen.schätz ma das ich ihn in ein paar tagen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IEAtDirt (21. März 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> im moment wart ich noch auf ihn weil fox anscheinend ne lange bestellliste hat.er sollte ja schon anfang märz über die theken gehen.schätz ma das ich ihn in ein paar tagen hab.


Yeah. könntest du mir dann vielleicht schreiben ob er gut is un vielleicht naoch en paar bilder schicken?


----------



## freeriderth (23. März 2006)

IEAtDirt schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah. könntest du mir dann vielleicht schreiben ob er gut is un vielleicht naoch en paar bilder schicken?





ja mach ich die bilder könnten zwar etwas dauern aber ich versuch sie so schnell wie möglich rein zu setzen wenn er da is. mfg marco


----------



## IEAtDirt (23. März 2006)

thx...
weißt du ob man das visor verstellen kann oder ob ma des ding immeer in einer pos lassen muss?


----------



## fox-racing (23. März 2006)

hi, an alle fox rampage dh helm interessierte !!!

der helm wird voraussichtlich nächste woche lieferbar sein.
das visor ist verstellbar. über den tragekomfort kann ich natürlich noch nix sagen, aber der wird wohl fox-typisch gut sein. 
den helm gibt es in silver oder black, in den größen s, m, l, und xl.
hier noch einpaar pics von dem helm




vorbestellungen nehm ich gerne an  
ansonsten einfach mail an [email protected] und alle wünsche äußern   !!!

ride harder
alex.


----------



## fox-racing (4. April 2006)

Hallo an alle FOX Rampage DH Helm Interessierte !!!

Endlich, brandheiß und brandneu; viele haben schon darauf gewartet !!!
Er ist ab sofort lieferbar   !

Nähere infos unter [email protected]

ride free
fox-racing


----------



## Sundandy (8. April 2006)

Hallo!
Habe den Fox Rampage Helm und kann Ihn Euch nur empfehlen.
Allerdings fällt er recht klein aus...
Habe den Helm hier http://shop.gravitykills.de/product_info.php/cPath/33/products_id/416 gekauft.


----------



## face the race (10. April 2006)

ma ne frage: hat den jemand in silber?? könnt ihr ma große bilder davon posten???

da hier ja auch scheinbar dealer sind: habtz ihr ne möglichkeit den mal mit dem silber vom speci enduro expert zu vergleichen? wär net so doll, wenn sich das beißen würde (silber ist ja nicht gleich silber und schick soll s ja au sein  ).... will mir demnächst einen holen, mein dealer hat schon angerufen, dass er ihn in schwarz bekommen hat.


----------



## Island (2. Mai 2006)

und wie ist er? hat ihn schon mittlerweile jemand getestet?
weiß jemand auch wo er hergestellt wird? Weil aus China möcht ich keine Artikel mehr, die haben es dort nicht so sehr mit Qualität...


----------



## face the race (2. Mai 2006)

nein! weiß nich, ob das generell so ist, aber zumindest bei meinem händler is noch keine "normale" größe angekommen... hat nur schon ma S gehabt - zu klein für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IEAtDirt (10. Juni 2006)

Ich ahb mir jetz en troy lee d2 gekauft!!! In ROT     
Einfach  himmlisch 
kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## victor01 (4. August 2007)

hab den helm,passt gut und er kommt aus china.


----------



## faradfara (28. Juli 2011)

Mmmh mal wieder ausgegraben:

Bin auf der Suche nach nem Fullface für meine doch recht große Murmel.
ca. 62cm Umfang.
Giro Remedy in L is mir nen tacken zu groß,
661 bekomm ich genau wie IXS nichtmal auf den Kopf rauf!

Wie siehts mit dem Fox aus.
Kann da jemand nen Vergleich ziehen?

Will und kann mir nicht mal eben 10 FFs zum anprobieren schicken lassen und nen Laden der da auswahl hat gibts hier in der Nähe nicht!
bräuchte daher mal eure Hilfe.


----------



## Diamondaine (28. Juli 2011)

Ich und ein Kumpel haben den Fox Rampage. Wir haben beide einfach Kopfumfang gemessen (ich: M er: S) und beide passten dann wie angegossen. Wirklich klasse die Teile, zu schwer is der Helm auch nicht, Güggels hat man ne große Auswahl. 

Wenn du keinen sehr außergewöhnlichen Kopf hast, sollte der Fox passen wenn du dir die richtige große bestellst. Am Anfang drückt er an den Backen etwas, doch mit der Zeit gibt sich das/gewöhnt man sich dran, ich weiß nicht genau 

Ich hatte vorher im Laden schonmal einen Giro auf der war mir trotz gleichem Kopfumfang etwas weit und wackelte etwas, ob mir die Größe darunter genauso gut gepasst hätte wie der Fox passt weiß ich nicht. 

Achja im Fox hat man auch super Platz um die Lautsprecher und Mikros von Walkie - Talkies zu verstauen. Hatten wir in der Schweiz gemacht, da man sonst mit einem Fullface doch etwas schreien muss um sich zu verständigen, war das ne super Sache.

MfG

Diamondaine


----------

